# My horses - NiNo Photography



## NiNo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ton's more photo's found here - Horse Talk! • View topic - NiNo Equine Photography (New photo's added!)

Hi, I am Melissa and I am 19.

I am an Andalusian horse breeder, I also do Equine Photography.

I have 7 horses, who I will now introduce.

This is Luca/Puntal V, he is an Andalusian stallion, and he's such a sweet horse.




























This is Fenda II, my Andalusian brood mare. She's such a kind mare, she's in foal for an 08 foal by Luca.










http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Fendaagain-1.jpg










This is Breeze, our Andalusian filly, Fenda's 06 foal. She's a lovely filly, and will make a lovely jumping/dressage horse.










http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/Breeze-3.jpg

This is Raine, my Part-Bred Andalusian filly. She's a lovely little filly, very bubbly, haha.










This is Gypsy, Raines mum. Gypsy is one heck of a mare, she's bombproof and so kind, and I tell you now, that mare will give you more laughs than any other horse, I can tell you that now, haha.










http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/nino2005/GYPSYDANCERtobeuploaded.jpg

This is Chase, my Welsh Cob X Arab mare. She is so sweet, but a bit crazy in the head, due to abuse. Gypsy and Chase were both rescued by us from a farm nearby, they were starved and living in terrible conditions.










http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/ChasePhotography.jpg

And this is Willow, he looks cute, but he really is the spawn of satan. He's a miniature stallion.










http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/DSC04573.jpg

Here's Gypsy and Chase when I first got them, they looked much worse than this in real life.

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/chase11.jpg

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s21/Chasefordcharisma/1aGypsywhenwefirsthadher.jpg*


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Melissa,

Firstly, welcome to the forum, you have some lovely horses! Also, you may want to upload some of your horse photographs to our pet photo gallery section, we have a horse category and people can rate your photos :

Pet Photo Gallery

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## NiNo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Ah! Thankyou very much!

I should have looked around first, my mistake!

Well, you can delete this topic if you want, and I will just post an introduction in the Introductions forum or could you move it to Horse Photo Galleries?*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you have beautiful horses 
and great pic's 
i love greys


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum - superb photos, lovely horses!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello and Welcome 

Your horses are stunning, you must be so proud of them, esp Gypsy and Chase, they are very lucky to have found you!

Ang x


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW there is some gorgeous horses there!!
Fantastic photography.

Your Andalusian are beautiful but I do love the two coloureds,coloureds are my favourite.

Mel


----------



## begemot (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Melissa, 

I wonder if you are based in London?

Thanks, 

Katya


----------



## NiNo (Feb 11, 2008)

*Nope, I'm in South Wales.

I saw that you joined Horselover.net and asked there.

I wouldn't be able to do it, sorry.

There must be plenty of other horses around there to photograph.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Stunning horses!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,, they are stunning,, gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

